# What Worked For Me! Blessed. PLEASE READ



## thankful123 (May 9, 2012)

Just a short introduction, last year I went through a life changing experience... After this experience, it seemed i would never be the same. To be honest there were days i felt like i was in a movie or something and wanted to know if i really was alive!!

I felt that I lost myself, I was constantly down and nervous. I was so scared...

I researched many cures and tried to figure out what was going on with me. I ran across this site while doing the research when i was going through these bouts, and said to myself if i ever found something that worked for me I would surely post.

MY Cure:

I prayed continuously, you must start with FAITH, thats all i had left

I got rid of my silly OCD and stuff i was worrying about

After Researching I decided to take
B12 & Magnesium.....and it seems like everything was lifted!!
I am so thankful, the man above sent me to take the combo of B12 & Magnesium and now I realize what he has brought me through

*b12 & magnesium*
My hope is that I can help someone get well, if my story can help at least one person that is a blessing!

See it through..Trouble dont last always


----------



## dazednconfuzd (Apr 21, 2012)

thankful123 said:


> Just a short introduction, last year I went through a life changing experience... After this experience, it seemed i would never be the same. To be honest there were days i felt like i was in a movie or something and wanted to know if i really was alive!!
> 
> I felt that I lost myself, I was constantly down and nervous. I was so scared...
> 
> ...


congrats to you on recovering from this hellish disorder. im gna try the magnesium. ive been takn the b12 and fish oil. it did seem to help a lil with the brain fog. can u please tell me tho how you got rid of the ocd. like my mind races constatnly. just bout everything. but does the racing thoughts stop after your cured from dp?? just wondering. i dont have exisential thoughts. i do feel like im in a movie someimtes. most the time i just feel like im in a dream. n i feel like a ghost. this is some crazy shit. i never knew stuff like this exisited. but anywho please write me back. how long did it tak you to recover?? and again CONGRATS!!


----------



## omnisest (May 10, 2012)

For those of you out there who are less religious, I'd say that the OP's guidance could still apply to you - meditation has been shown by MRI scans to work pretty similarly to prayer, and meditation has been known to help with anxiety etc., so it is possible that doing this as much as possible could lead you to a route out of DP, though I don't know personally (I'm in the midst of trying). What makes me a little sceptical is due to the focus of meditation on the loss of self, which I think a lot of us with DP/DR are lacking. Regardless, I hope that someone on here can verify this for me.


----------



## society's parasite (May 13, 2012)

omnisest said:


> For those of you out there who are less religious, I'd say that the OP's guidance could still apply to you - meditation has been shown by MRI scans to work pretty similarly to prayer, and meditation has been known to help with anxiety etc., so it is possible that doing this as much as possible could lead you to a route out of DP, though I don't know personally (I'm in the midst of trying). What makes me a little sceptical is due to the focus of meditation on the loss of self, which I think a lot of us with DP/DR are lacking. Regardless, I hope that someone on here can verify this for me.


When i meditate, i get worse. I start feeling really guilty about how i live and what i have (not) done; also anxiety gets worse, my body and head get all trembly inside and i need to get up again.


----------



## omnisest (May 10, 2012)

society said:


> When i meditate, i get worse. I start feeling really guilty about how i live and what i have (not) done; also anxiety gets worse, my body and head get all trembly inside and i need to get up again.


Oh, if you follow Buddhist meditation techniques that shouldn't happen - as you shouldn't be thinking of having a self to feel guilty with if you're advanced enough at it. Mastering the Core Teachings of the Buddha, it's a free pdf file. Don't worry if meditation doesn't work for you though, it doesn't work for me anymore. It just stopped one day out of the blue, and I could no longer make any progress.

I'm guessing it's only going to help if you do it constantly - which is a real challenge. In my case I'm better off just coasting away waiting for my DP to go, as actively trying to make it go away with meditation (which may or may not work), seems to be a bit too much of a struggle for me.


----------

